# Setting up a book exchange



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

This isn't a profit idea. I'd like to set up a simple, small system so that folks can list books that they'd like to lend and borrow. I'd like ideas on how to set it up, and if there is any free software that would work for something like this. I'm primarily thinking of something for homeschool families, and it would probably be a local thing within my state (Alaska only) for now. 

Shipping is terribly expensive to Alaska, so it makes the cost of homeschooling impossible for many families unless they use one of the public school distance education programs. When I find good books at a good price, I scarf them up even if I won't use them for several years. When I hear of someone looking for those or similar books, I loan them out. I have borrowed books from other families in the same way. I thought it would be nice to have sort of a central database of sorts where folks who have books they'd be willing to loan out for a while could list them, and folks who are looking for books can go through that list, or list books they want to borrow. The actual exchanges would be between the individuals. 

Any ideas?

Thank you,

Jenny


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I like the idea. Is it going to cover just Alaska? If it's going to be any size at all, it's the listing that will be a bear. I would think you would want to have stuff listed by category and by location.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

There is a site called paperbackswap.com you might get some tips from it.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

I'd probably set it up for just Alaska. I really don't want to have it turn into a monster because can't put that much time into it. I agree that things should be listed by category, and I'd want it so that individuals could list things themselves. 

OLF, thanks, but I'm already a very active member of PaperbackSwap (notice my signature line).  That's a huge, sophisticated system, and it takes a long time to go through it if you have a long list of books you need. Plus, that system only works if you don't want your books back. You list books you don't want, and pay the shipping to send them out when someone requests them, although you can request a book without paying anything as long as you have book credits. I really don't want a system that involved since it would not be something to make money. I have lots of books packed away that I absolutely would not want to get rid of anytime soon because I will use them in a couple of years with my boys. But I would be happy to loan them out to people (locally, because I don't want to pay shipping). Others have been generous enough to loan (and sometimes give) books they don't need, but that they do want back in a year or so to use with their younger children. 

BTW, I have a website with a forum and a blog (see my signature), but in either of those I think I'd have to be the one to list books and keep it all straight. I can think of ways to do it, but all of them would take much more time than I have. I'd be willing to put the time into setting something up, but it would need to be sort of "self serve", meaning that once the system was up and running, folks who want to list books could do it themselves. They'd have to put in their contact info so that people who want to borrow their book could contact them. It would also be great for folks to list books they want --- either specific books or something general, like putting in the subject as "George Washington", and age (or grade level), or something like that.


----------



## Librum (Dec 17, 2003)

AKHomesteader,

The Librum does this online, for copyright free works. And definitely a different genre from your paperback idea, but you are invited over to get some ideas. http://www.librum.us

Take a good look at the Virtuemart store, which can be integrated with AlphaUserPoints. We have both, but did not integrate the two for our needs. But it is a nice way for folks to run a 'kitty' for mail costs, etc. Search engine, check-in/out, etc. All is free, but with a learning curve.

Sarah


----------

